# rooster call service



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I have had 3 hens for almost a year now...just raise them for their eggs, Im ready to increase my flock but I dont want to own a rooster (im not even sure its legal in the city limits in league city to own a rooster) 
Does anyone in the league city area have a rooster I can borrow for a week to get my hens fertilized?
I know its an odd request but I dont know how else to get more chickens without buying a rooster perm.

Brett


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

well, if i had a rooster, i'd have to get somethin' in return for his effort...like some chicks or aigs. 

unusual/funny request...what about buying the rooster and butchering him after he's done his duty?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Id part with some eggs for sure

thought about that....but, from what I read roosters are not good for eating...something about the meat being tough and stringy


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Let's see your chicken coop. Trying to convince my wife we should get hens.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

1st pic is my auto feeder I made

since these pics have been taken I have taken the dog igloo thing out and made a box outside of the coop with a "lift up hinged top"
I found that going in there and squatting down to get eggs out of that thing was no fun

they they lay in spurts some weeks I get 20 eggs, some weeks I get none..

I let them roam my fenced yard some when Im home, but they always go back in there by themseves at night


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

can't you buy chicks at a feed store?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Not Quite True*



MarshJr. said:


> Id part with some eggs for sure
> 
> thought about that....but, from what I read roosters are not good for eating...something about the meat being tough and stringy


Use them for soups or stews Its more of an age thing than sex...cva34


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

very cool!! farm fresh eggs in the city...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

:dance: gigolo rooster


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> can't you buy chicks at a feed store?


I just wonder about that! Saw lot of them on the beach but not for sale!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Its much easier to go buy you some more pullets. Im not sure if the feed store on Cullen in Pearland still has em. City Farmer in Rosenberg has some and will order em for you. I have a rooster Id give you but he makes all kinda racket. That wouldnt be a good thing in the city. Chickens are a great project for kids. My Son is enjoying the heck out of ours.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

yea I knew they were noisy, thats I just wanted to borrow one
I know it would be easier to buy the chicks, im just one of those guys that likes to see if I can do something 100% through the process
but it looks like I might make an acception here
thanks for the info



chuck leaman said:


> Its much easier to go buy you some more pullets. Im not sure if the feed store on Cullen in Pearland still has em. City Farmer in Rosenberg has some and will order em for you. I have a rooster Id give you but he makes all kinda racket. That wouldnt be a good thing in the city. Chickens are a great project for kids. My Son is enjoying the heck out of ours.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Ive got a dominecker hen sitting on 17 eggs right now. My Son has also told me that he wants an incubator for his birthday. Its a fun process to watch for sure. Check you neighborhood regs. You may be able to get you a rooster.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> I just wonder about that! Saw lot of them on the beach but not for sale!


HA HA ya right everything has a price. There is an old man around the corner from us that has some kind of Rooster that doesn't crow. Might ask about it at the feed store.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

What is the stud fee for a rooster these days?

Do they get pick of the litter as well?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just make sure you get a straight rooster Brett. You don't want to be afraid to go into the backyard! :cheers:


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

hey a business idea.. Cock for hire... 

sorry just had to... lol


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I just purchased 30 pullets from ideal-poultry.com. I got them for $1.35 ea and the shipping was only $7. They are located in Cameron TX. I have ordered other birds there to and have always had good luck.


----------



## jeffro390 (Nov 13, 2009)

you might want to replace that 4" goat wire up top, a ****/possum will get in there.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

funny you say that, I just killed a stupid possum saturday night...they get in there trying to eat the eggs
I hate possums



jeffro390 said:


> you might want to replace that 4" goat wire up top, a ****/possum will get in there.


----------



## Smellin' Salt (Jun 28, 2011)

MarshJr. said:


> funny you say that, I just killed a stupid possum saturday night...they get in there trying to eat the eggs
> I hate possums


They'll kill a chicken, too.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Going back a ways, rooster and dumplings makes mighty good table fare! And please excuse me--I have to do this---Did you hear about the guy that named his rooster "Robinson"? Because he crew-so.


----------

